# Nikon D 90 how to make sure its taking the right pictures



## ragumuthu (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all
I am a very new user of SLR cameras and ofcourse the D90 one.

Few days back my friend who has seen the CAMERA and its pictures says its NOT OF GOOD FULL QUALITY. (he owns the same D90 and is intermeditae user of the camera)

I wonder, how i can either RESET the full camera to the FACTORY settings mode.

or

What is the way that i can change & which settings to change to get good pictures.

Is there any place/ location where we can compare what the picture given by my camera is what it is supposed to give or much better than that!!!

thanks well in advance..

ragu


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2010)

You need to read the camera users manual.

See pages 75 (Two Button Reset), 172 (Reset Custom Settings), and 260 which lists the defaults for P, S, A, and M modes.

To know which setting to change and get good pictures, you have to learn how to do photography.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2010)

Or, is the OP referring to image-quality?  I don't have a D90 manual handy, but look up "JPG Large Fine" and "Image quality".


----------



## kundalini (Oct 30, 2010)

You'll need to refer to your users manual, but yes, you can reset to factory defaults.

I would suggest Thom Hogan's *Complete Guide to the Nikon D90.  *I have two of his guides for my cameras and they are quite in-depth in "how to, what for & why" for your camera.


----------



## Greasy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ragu- This is not answering your question, so I'm sorry.


Do you know if there are any camera stores in Muscat? I'm moving [back] to Oman and trying to figure out if I'll be able to buy equipment there or if I will have to go to Dubai to buy everything.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 30, 2010)

You can also down load the manual in a PDF file from Nikon.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 30, 2010)

Please select from the following choices:

1. Post vague question on random forum where 90 people are going to respond and say RTFM.
2. RTFM.

Choose wisely.

Oh wait...


----------



## Garbz (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a thought, why not ask him what settings made it not of good full quality?

I don't know any camera which from a factory reset defaults to RAW for instance.


----------

